# Fax Automation for VB/VBA



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

Hello. Any experiences out there automating fax software for VB and VBA? Used to be a piece of cake with MS Fax and Win 95, but I'm pretty sure that BiGates and co. figured out they were giving away something they could very easily sell, and pulled it out...

I'm looking for pretty total sending control from inside a VB/VBA app. Pre-thanks.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Winfax Pro comes with an entire SDK package. I didn't look at it in detail but from what I've seen it should give you pretty good control over everything. I would imagine however (again, I don't know this for sure) that it would require that WInfax be installed on any computer that uses your program. I doubt they would give away an SDK that abolished the need for their program. 

Good Luck!


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

http://www.granite.ab.ca/accswfxp.htm

that site may have something to help.


----------

